# Yoder Loaded Wichita vs the Horizon 20” RD Special Marshall



## Fig_n_Pig (Mar 22, 2018)

HI Everyone:

I’ve been lurking for a while trying to gather information on purchasing my first stick burner and was hoping someone had some hands-on experience with the two models I’ve narrowed my search down to:  The Yoder Loaded Wichita and the Horizon 20” RD Special Marshall.

Little about me:  I’ve been making BBQ for about 8 years now using both a Cabela’s Masterbuilt Barrel Smoker and my Weber Summit Grill with a Smoker Box.  While both have created great meals, The Barrel Smoker is about worn out (temperamental heating element) and the Weber has issues holding a low and slow temperature.  For these reasons, I’m looking to upgrade to a true offset BBQ rig.  I’ve had the opportunity to see both in person, so looking for some advice from someone that has had hands on experience cooking with both.

From what I have gathered from other threads, the Yoder Loaded Wichita is a quality rig aesthetically with great welds, but can suffers from some air flow issues via slamkeys posts on the topic on texas bbq forum (posted this there so apologies if this seems like spam, but I want as much honest feedback as I can get before dropping $2K).  I live in Denver and due to the high altitude and thin dry air, burn through a TON of charcoal any time I fire up my Weber kettle.  I’m worried that the altitude plus having to leave the side door open through the entire cook is going to make me go through a pile of charcoal and wood any time I’m cooking.

In regards to the Horizon, it sounds like it has better airflow, but comes without the 2nd cooking grate and the welding isn’t as ascetically pleasing.  Problem is there is much less info online about the unit itself.

Does anyone have any advice they can bestow on a future stick burner newbie?


----------



## wichita chief (Mar 25, 2018)

I can't speak for the Horizon  but I have ran my hands over the Yoder and I like it's build. I've never smoked with it. I don't know which dealer you have been working with but our local (Wichita, KS) dealer (All Things BBQ) have always helped me with whatever I was asking. They could possibly answer your concerns. They might even have a unit out in the cooking area where they give demos you could see 1st hand.


----------



## Fig_n_Pig (Mar 26, 2018)

wichita chief said:


> I can't speak for the Horizon  but I have ran my hands over the Yoder and I like it's build. I've never smoked with it. I don't know which dealer you have been working with but our local (Wichita, KS) dealer (All Things BBQ) have always helped me with whatever I was asking. They could possibly answer your concerns. They might even have a unit out in the cooking area where they give demos you could see 1st hand.



Thanks Wichita Chef.  I too have had the ability to put my hands on both versions here in Denver, and both dealers were wise.  It's a tough decision to make between the two since they are so similar.  Don't know how much value the adjustable heat management plate in the Horizon vs the Yoder Plate adds to the functionality of the smoker.  You're definitely right on the Yoder, it is a beautiful piece of equipment.


----------



## Jmt (Mar 28, 2018)

Congrats on narrowing it down to two!  I had it down to 3 before I dropped my $$, Yoder being one of them.  Might check out the M1 from MGrills, as that's the direction I went.  It is also a stick burner or charcoal.  Big Poppa has them, but the YouTube videos were very convincing.  Excellent build quality and built like a tank!  I did not have the luxury of seeing one live before I committed, but I am definitely not disappointed!  Good luck either way you go and keep us posted.


----------



## Fig_n_Pig (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey everyone.  Thanks for all of the info above.  Been swamped with work and the smoker build took quite a bit longer than I had anticipated, but appreciate everyone's advice.  I ended up getting the Horizon 20" RD Special Marshall due primarily to the movable tuning plate.  Ordered it on April 4th, and it finally showed up on Monday.  What was supposed to take six to eight weeks took sixteen!

With the timing complaint out of the way, the pit is beautiful.  Seasoned it Monday night and cooked Chicken and tomatillo salsa last evening.  It's amazing how well the pit holds and retains heat vs my weber gas grill or kettle.

Slow delivery aside, I'm one happy camper.  Can't wait to put the pig to it this weekend!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 15, 2018)

That's awesome, I've had a fancy for those Horizon smokers ever since the first time I ever saw one. Simple and elegant design with quality materials. I like that model with the vertical chamber as part of the unit. It's the one called a Ranger. Seems like the best of every world with all of that cooking option available. If I ever get to the point of being able to afford a really good smoker I am going to pull the trigger on that. Congrats on your new beauty. Feed her well and I imagine she will do the same for you.

George


----------



## busmania (Aug 15, 2018)

I’m in Denver too. Curious where you were able to actually see the horizon? I was debating between the two and went Yoder mostly because I didn’t want to wait and am ok if I have to tinker with it a bit. That’s some of the fun to me. I got the loaded Wichita from proud souls bbq on federal. I will be having a local shop fab up some quarter inch steel to make a more traditional “tuning plate” that I can adjust more. They will be 17” x 3” and then I can control the air gaps between them. I’m also going to expand the lower part of the vent and block off the top part. Not cause it doesn’t function fine but again, I like to tinker. Would love to see photos of the horizon!


----------



## Fig_n_Pig (Aug 20, 2018)

Bus- Ruffs BBQ Shoppe up in Golden carries Horizon's line.  I went up in March and was able to see a floor model which helped make the decision between the Yoder and the Horizon.  Looked at the Yoder at Proud Souls and it ended up coming down to the movable heat management plate that came with the Horizon.  I should have bought the floor model instead of custom ordering the unit to get two ports added for digital thermometers. 

Did my first real cook on Saturday of ribs and a spatchcock.  Chicken turned out great but the ribs need some help.  Think I got a bit too much white smoke on them trying to dial in the cook.  Pictures forthcoming.


----------

